# laptops given by engg. colleges



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 12, 2007)

nowadays most engg. colleges give u a laptop when u join....
my cousin joined KIIT(2003) their they said that they would give them a 80k laptop...20k will be paid by the institute &  60k the student has to give..they gave him an ibm r40 a crappy laptop which was not worth 80k..
my friend is joinin manipal...(anyone from their on the forum) what kind of laptops do they give....crappy??? he wants to know...whether his laptops will be good enough? he owns a very good laptop..

do all institutes give laptops for which u have to pay(i.e. it is compulsory)..??
do they give budget laptops(20-30k)or better laptops of(40-60k).? iam curious to know cuz i'll soon join one..
& do nit's & iit's & iiit's( govt. colleges) also force u to buy a laptop from them...u cant take ur own laptop?? 

why do they do this.. ?     cuz they sign contracts with these pc company's & get heavy profits ...& i hate this + i have to pass 4 years of my life with those stupid ,crappy laptops...+ all students have the same laptop..so boring

ps- any engg. students or students from other fields as well here....then plz answer my Q's ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 12, 2007)

i think they are all the gimmicks of private engg colleges... 

Do we not know that there's nothing called a free lunch?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2007)

mostly engg and mba students get lappys.. But its not necessary to get it 4m the college.. U can get any lappy of ur choice but it shd be better than the minimum config given by them..


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 12, 2007)

My room-mate is in KIIT(2004 batch). They gave him a IBM R51 laptop which has only a basic configuration like a 1.86 P4, 256 MB RAM, 25 GB HD and nothing else. and took away 60,000 from him for this crap. And its damn compulsory. Why do they don't just allow the students to choose their own configuration and brand. 
These colleges will be getting atleast 30-40 laptops for free as they are buying around 1000 laptops per year.
Its the dirtiest monopoly I have ever seen in this KIIT.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 12, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> My room-mate is in KIIT(2004 batch). They gave him a IBM R51 laptop which has only a basic configuration like a 1.86 P4, 256 MB RAM, 25 GB HD and nothing else. and took away 60,000 from him for this crap. And its damn compulsory. Why do they don't just allow the students to choose their own configuration and brand.
> These colleges will be getting atleast 30-40 laptops for free as they are buying around 1000 laptops per year.
> Its the dirtiest monopoly I have ever seen in this KIIT.



looks like kiit makes all its batches suffer with cheap lappys


----------

